# Angeln am Mittellandkanal Niedersachsen



## Hermpie88 (21. April 2013)

Gutentag,

Ich komme aus die Niederlande und mochte gerne auf das mittellandkanal angeln. Welches fischereischein muss ich davor bekommen?

-Fischereischein
-Angelschein? Welche und wo kann ich die bekommen?


----------

